# saugeye tourny!



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

there is an ogf saugeye tourny slated for the 29th of april at atwood lake , anyone interested see the original post in n.e. ohio forum under saugeye tourny or saugeye teams or just pm me and fill you in on the details.


----------

